# Please identify new treasure



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

got these today, what have no clue about names. Le't assign something crazy 

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04615_zpsc6170ec5.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04613_zpsdf5f6727.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04607_zps79061c43.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

what about zoas?

Mushrooms look like Orange bulls eye rhodactis (from Reef Central). Look the video there

http://www.tidalgardens.com/Orange_Tonga_Bullseye_Rhodactis_p/rhodactis-orange-tonga.htm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I am thinking these will be sold in a couple weeks so just call them CR сумасшедший России


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

they all already spoken for - $100 a polyp 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If you can sell for $100 a polyp I think your wife would turn the kitchen and living room into a frag room


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

There's been a lot of the pink zoas this year from various shipments. Certainly a pink explosion.

Looks like sig got to Ryan's earlier than I did. were you #1? I didn't see those shrooms. That's probably the best one there. the rest were just blue and red.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was #1 and then don't remember seeing those but who knows. I passed on a lot of stuff that I should have picked up


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah looks like it. I was like #13. bought like 10 pieces. what did you get alt.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I never went to Ryan. These are not his. Boxing day lines 2 years ago were to much for me \

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ah ok. where did u get the shrooms?


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

sig said:


> they all already spoken for - $100 a polyp


I think $100 pp is too much. Maybe $95 pp?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

gtareef said:


> I think $100 pp is too much. Maybe $95 pp?


sorry all polyps were sold yesterday.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I am fortunately enough that I am the new owner of them all


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> I am fortunately enough that I am the new owner of them all


you are...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I would call the purple one "purple nurple". 




Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------

